
21st Century Shop Class « Otherlab's MENTOR News - swohns
http://blog.mentor.otherlab.com/21st-century-shop-class/
======
swohns
A perfect way to bring the hardware innovation wave into the education.
Makerbot should be looking into Education sales and training for a next gen
shop class.

